# Speedcubing in Belgium



## Goosly (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Belgian cubers 

I'll be hosting a meetup for all interested Belgian cubers early September.
If you would like to join, please go to this doodle and check the days you are able to come, so I can decide for a date.

Meeting place: *station Gent-Dampoort*
By train, Gent is directly reachable from important cities as Ostend, Antwerp and Brussels. Gent-Dampoort also has a rather large parking area.
When everyone has arrived, we will head for my student room, which is a ~10 minute walk (if there's too many people showing up, I'll try to find another place).

Further (more detailed) information will follow later, as soon as we've found a date fitting for most people.


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 8, 2011)

I might be able to do this 
I think i can go at all those dates, but i'm not sure


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 8, 2011)

I might attend if there are some more "old" cubers...
Being a 36 year old cuber I'd rather skip a teenager cube gathering.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 8, 2011)

Haha, I see 
I don't think we have much cubers in Belgium that are older than, let's say, 25.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 9, 2011)

*More information*

So, it seems rather obvious that our meetup will be held on *sunday 18th september*  (see the doodle above).
Apparently there will not be much people arriving by train. Therefor, we can skip the meet-at-Gent-Dampoort-part and just gather at my student room. Everyone is welcome from 13h00 (depending on the arrival of your train, you can off course drop in a bit sooner or later ).

Address:
According to Google maps, this is 1.2 km from the train station Gent-Dampoort.
If you come by car, be aware that there are a lot of one-way streets in the neighborhood.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Manu,

I will only know this evening if I will be able to join tomorrow.
As I am a slowcuber I cannot share tips on how to get faster but I can share some stuff on FMC, commutators and Human Thistlethwaite (if some one is interested).


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 17, 2011)

i will be there tomorrow too, probably, and i really wonna learn commutaters and some tips for FMC. So, i'll see you tomorrow? 


Cubenovice said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> I will only know this evening if I will be able to join tomorrow.
> As I am a slowcuber I cannot share tips on how to get faster but I can share some stuff on FMC, commutators and Human Thistlethwaite (if some one is interested).


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 17, 2011)

Aw, I haven't been on the forums for a long time.
I just saw this thread today. -,-

Can I still come tomorrow?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be there!

See you this afternoon.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 18, 2011)

@Eleredo, sure you can 
@Cubenovice, I know just as much about commutators as about Belgian politics (so that's about nothing), I'd love to get some information on them 

Well, it will be a bit crowded in here, as I expected 11 people, and now there might be 15 people coming.  I guess we'll need another location for the next meetup.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 18, 2011)

That's great! I'm a noob though.  Which cubes do I bring?


----------



## Goosly (Sep 18, 2011)

Your speed doesn't really matter.  If you don't have more than 50 cubes, bring them all 
Are you from Gent?


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok then.  Nah, I have eight cubes hah. 
No, I'm from Zottegem so that's about 26 km. for me.


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 18, 2011)

The meetup was awesome!  This was actually the first time I went to a cube meet-up and it was a great experience. I'm looking forward to any other meet-ups that may follow in the future.

Thanks again for everything (and for the GuHong you sold me, it's way better than my F-II )


----------



## Goosly (Sep 18, 2011)

*Two cubes left*

So, apparently someone forgot his/her V-cube 7 :fp (I'll probably go to Amstelveen and Dutch Open, so you can get it back there.)

There also was a broken Rubik's 2x2x4 left: Marco fixed it (with some effort) and it works perfectly, but somebody else took Marco's 2x2x4 home by accident. :confused: Anyone got more information on this?


----------



## Eleredo (Sep 18, 2011)

I almost got a heart attack reading that, I quickly checked my bag. 
It looks like it isn't my 7x7, and there's no 2x2x4 here either.


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 18, 2011)

I have 2 2x2x4s with me, so that's probably marco's :s 
sorry


----------



## Goosly (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, don't forget bringing them to Dutch Open then


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 18, 2011)

Goosly said:


> So, apparently someone forgot his/her V-cube 7


the V-cube 7 is mine 
i'll go to dutch open. So can you give it to me there?
sorry for this


----------



## Goosly (Sep 18, 2011)

No problem, I'll bring it to Dutch Open


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 18, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Ok, don't forget bringing them to Dutch Open then


 
shall do


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 18, 2011)

Big THX to Manu for setting this up! It was nice to meet y'all.

Thank you Zoe for spotting the twisted corner in the arrow cube. 
I have solved it before so I expect that someone at home dropped / popped it and put some pieces back...
(has happened before on regular cubes)

See you at the Dutch open!
Big THX to Manu for setting this up! It was nice to meet y'all.

Thank you Zoe for spotting the twisted corner in the arrow cube. 
I have solved it before so I expect that someone at home dropped / popped it and put some pieces back...
(has happened before on regular cubes)

See you at the Dutch open!


Some links for those interested in some non-speed stuff 

*FMC stuff:*
 
AVG's write up on FMC
 FMC thread

ALso check the weekly comp FMC results, there's typically some great sub 30 stuff by Guus, Erik J. and Okayama.
There's also some sub 30 stuff by me ( if you go back a few months  )
And offcourse http://fmc.mustcube.net for more good stuff.

*For info on commutators check:*
BH tutorial

For commutators and general blockbuilding awesomeness check:
Heise Especially the EO and final edges / corners stuff is very usefull for FMC.

*For info on the Human Thistlethwaite method:*
 Ryan Heise's page on HTA - The Original
Speedsolving Human Tistlethwaite Help/ Discussion Thread
Some HTA for FMC * Note: *this can *not* compete with traditional blockbuilding approach.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, so much interesting stuff to read  I hope to have some time tomorrow.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 21, 2012)

*Belgian cubers*

Hi everyone, I create this thread to know who is European in this forum
1st:me! I can solve the pyraminx,the 444,the rubiks magic,the rubiks tower, the 555, the222,the megaminx and that's all I thing 
I begin in blind and I did already 2 cube competitions


----------



## Rufus (Dec 26, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## AyhanCubix (Dec 23, 2013)

*Waiting for a competition in Brussels*

Hi,

someone could organize a competition in Brussels please?
I'm waiting since a year!

Thank you people.


----------



## kubusmaster88 (Dec 23, 2013)

nice idea


----------



## Ollie (Dec 23, 2013)

why dont you organize one?


----------



## AyhanCubix (Dec 23, 2013)

Ollie said:


> why dont you organize one?



I don't know how to


----------



## hcfong (Dec 23, 2013)

AyhanCubix said:


> I don't know how to



1. Go to a couple of competitions yourselves and get to know people, especially Lars and Geert.
2. Once you get a good idea of how competitions work, think about what events you want and how many people you expect.
3. Find a suitable venue and get some options for dates.
3. Contact Lars (Vandenbergh) or Geert to ask them if they are available on any of those dates and if they are willing to delegate.
4. Confirm the booking.
5. Make a website for the competition.
6. Contact Lars or Geert again to let them know the competition is ready to be announced.
7. Wait for registrations and process them as they come in.
8. In the meantime, contact cubecomps to get a page created to enter scores.
9. A week before the competition, start printing scoresheets, contact venue again, contact delegate to finalise things and make sure the right number of scrambles are printed, etc.
10. Arrive early at the venue on the day and set up. Have a good competition and afterwards, look back on a job well done. (or shame if you've messed up)


----------



## AyhanCubix (Dec 23, 2013)

hcfong said:


> 1. Go to a couple of competitions yourselves and get to know people, especially Lars and Geert.
> 2. Once you get a good idea of how competitions work, think about what events you want and how many people you expect.
> 3. Find a suitable venue and get some options for dates.
> 3. Contact Lars (Vandenbergh) or Geert to ask them if they are available on any of those dates and if they are willing to delegate.
> ...



Thank you so much,I'll be try to organize a competition 
But I'm only 14,does it matter?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 23, 2013)

AyhanCubix said:


> Thank you so much,I'll be try to organize a competition
> But I'm only 14,does it matter?



No; there are young organizers out there; you just need to be trustworthy and knowledgeable.


----------



## Jander Clerix (Dec 23, 2013)

i will defenatly come


----------



## schaek (Dec 24, 2013)

Are there cube-related websites from Belgium? And how do most cubers connect? Being friends and teach each other stuff irl?

I got into cubing a month ago, but know no-one who is interested in it  Except my wife when she sees I broke my record again (yesterday - 46s; 17/68 under 1m; avg 1:06)

edit: I'm from around Ostend, others who live close?


----------



## AyhanCubix (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't think there is a Belgian cubers website.We aren't many.You can learn methods here :http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page?tabid=76

There are too cubers from Vlaams-Brabant.


----------



## wardde2de (Mar 5, 2014)

Hay im a new cuber from belgium east-flanders like i Said im not. the fastest one (my best at the moment is 1:25 on a 3x3) there is lots of room for improvement but i would love to meet Some cubers from belgium of the netherlands greetings from Aalst


----------



## Goosly (Mar 5, 2014)

^ PM'd


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 7, 2014)

Would anyone be interested in a meet-up in Brugge/Bruges in the coming months? Serving as a nice practise and discussion for stuff concerning Belgian Winter 2015? 

Come on, you know you all want to! ;D


----------



## Goosly (Nov 7, 2014)

cuber8208 said:


> Come on, you know you all want to! ;D



I WANT TO
Just make a facebook event?


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 7, 2014)

Goosly said:


> Just make a facebook event?


You can, to garner some more interest and then we could make a date thing like I saw you did earlier in the thread (tried clicking but it 404'd) to see when is best for most people?


----------



## TiVe (Nov 12, 2014)

maybe a meetup in antwerp? do you guys just want to da a meetup, or like an only cubing the whole day meetup?


----------



## TiVe (Nov 12, 2014)

btw there is a facebook group for belgian and dutch cubers... just sayin


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 12, 2014)

Meetups generally involve sitting, eating, drinking and cubing, conversation covers various topics though 



TiVe said:


> btw there is a facebook group for belgian and dutch cubers... just sayin



Some of us don't have facebook and just use the forum though


----------



## DarkCuberXX (Nov 12, 2014)

i would definetly like it.
But the problem is, im religious so i cant come on sunday.( church )
it would be awesome that we could do it only on satherday.
more of my problems are that i live in the netherlands and in the province Zeeland. 
hope there will be ever a competition where 3x3 will be on satherday and in my district.

What facebook group you talked about? i wanna cheack it out.


----------



## Raviorez (Nov 12, 2014)

I also don't have facebook, but I would really love to come to that meetup!!!!!


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 12, 2014)

Holy shat, it's already been 3 years since I went to the meetup in Ghent! That's a LOOOONG time ago, I actually thought it was only like a year ago or something lol. Time flies!! Well, I'd like to come to a meetup again but Bruges is too far. I have my own transportation but still.... it's too far.


----------



## cuber8208 (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay, it seems like Bruges is too hard to get to for some people, so I made a poll for you to choose a different location.

Find it here


----------



## goldontetra (Sep 27, 2020)

TiVe said:


> maybe a meetup in antwerp? do you guys just want to da a meetup, or like an only cubing the whole day meetup?


would be good


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 27, 2020)

goldontetra said:


> would be good


That post is 6 years old


----------



## goldontetra (Sep 27, 2020)

i know but it would still be good


----------



## goldontetra (Sep 27, 2020)

btw 
what method do you recomend i am thinking of switching method 
i still use beginner


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 27, 2020)

goldontetra said:


> btw
> what method do you recomend i am thinking of switching method
> i still use beginner


look at the big three


----------



## Rama (Sep 27, 2020)

I sure would like to visit Bruges though^^


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rama said:


> I sure would like to visit Bruges though^^


First post in 3 years lol


----------



## Rama (Sep 27, 2020)

Are you in Spacey10?


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 28, 2020)

Rama said:


> Are you in Spacey10?


I don't get what you mean.


----------

